# Baking Driftwood?



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I hear one should bake their dw after boiling it, and if so, for how long and what temperature? 

thanks.


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

no need to bake it.... boiling will do just fine.

If you bake it afterwards you are gonna dry all the water out of it and have to waterlog it all over again.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

hmm boiling mines for 30 mins didn't work well but i haven't boiled it today yet. I have drilled a few holes in it so i will see it it sinks later on tonight when i boil it again.


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

You might want to try boiling it for much longer than that. I boiled two small pieces (the larger of which is about as big around as my thumb and a foot long) for close to 10 hours and let them soak overnight before they would even begin to stay down in the tank. Granted, they were close to completely dried out when I started, but 30 minutes isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, so no one knows the real reason for 'baking' driftwood? I'll try google.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

If you want to set your house on fire that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

You only need to either bake it or boil it in water to sterilize the wood, not both. Boiling the wood is the prefered method, since it helps release tannins and helps make the wood sink easier. Baking would dry out the wood too much and you may end up burning it if you leave it in too long.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

If you bleach the wood I would let it completely dry before trying to put it in the tank but if you boil it all day it should be fine.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

If you bleach the wood, please, please please, soak in a heavy concentration of De-chlor, dumop the water, and soak again.


----------

